# Mystery Ailment: Paging Dr. House



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

A friend is fostering a young male boxer who urinates a river every hour. She and her vet are looking at possible medical and behavioral causes. Here are possible symptoms:


Greasy coat
Coat is thin around the muzzle
Urinalysis basically normal but elevated proteins and white blood cells
heart is malformed
drinks about 8 cups/day

Any guesses?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Diabetic or cushings come to my mind but he's young. Maybe mild kidney disease? Had this dog had full bloodwork done yet?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Diabetic or cushings come to my mind but he's young. Maybe mild kidney disease? Had this dog had full bloodwork done yet?


my guess would also be diabetes or kidney disease....

any other info?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Based on human symptoms, I would go for type 1 diabetes.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Could be Juvenile Renal Dysplasia which is known in our breed. I would get some blood work done up, Creatinine and BUN to be more specific. High protein levels in the urinalysis are a sign that the kidneys are not functioning properly, you just need to figure out why.

Here is a great link on types of kidney tests that are done and why; DogAware.com Health: Tests used to Diagnose Kidney Disease in Dogs


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

The only other thing I can add is that he's impossible to put weight on. Suuuper skinny guy. And a total lovebug.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this guy needs some blood work for hyperthyroid, diabetes, cushings, etc....

poor thing.


----------

